
Show HN: An issue tracker that uses a Git repository as data store - vicjicama
https://github.com/vicjicaman/tracker-tool
======
fundamental
That's a lot of repositories for a git issue tracking tool.

~~~
vicjicama
Hello

Yes, those are a lot, but that is on purpose. I am working on a tool to manage
multiple repositories.

All those repositories were created to have the experience and experiment on
how to manage and sync them all during the development or release of a
feature.

I learned a lot working with all those repositories and how to overcome the
drawbacks.

